# مكتب بيروت للإستقدام والتوظيف للموارد البشرية اليمنيه لدول الخليج العربي



## م لطف العليان (21 فبراير 2011)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يهديكم مكتب بيروت للاستقدام و إلحاق العمالة اليمنية بالخارج أجمل التحيات وأرق المنى متمنين لكم دوام التقدم والازدهار يسعدنا أن نعرض التعاون مع سعادتكم في إمدادكم بكافة العمالة التي ترغبونها في مجال عملكم الموقر وفي جميع التخصصات: الهندسية ، المساحية ، الفنية ، العلمية ، التعليمية ، التقنية ، المقاولات والإنشاءات ، المهن الحرفية ، العمالة العادية ، المجالات الصناعية ، الفنية و المهارية وغيرها .. كما نعلمكم بأن لدينا قاعدة بيانات ضخمة تستوعب كافة ما يحتاجه أصحاب العمل من كوادر مؤهلة في مختلف التخصصات لذا نمدكم بالسير الذاتية المناسبة طبقا للمواصفات المطلوبة من قبلكم لكل وظيفة كما نوفر مكان مناسب لعمل المقابلات إذا رغبتم في ذلك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للتواصل على العناوين التالية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]P.O. Box: (400) ص. ب. ( 400 ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Licensure No. : ( 3725 ) رقم الترخيص : (3725 ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Mobile:00967777718429 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Tel : 00967-1-265917[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Fax: 00967-1-262872[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المركز الرئيسي صنعاء – مقابل السفارة السعودية –جوار أجياد للسفريات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
فرع إب – شارع المحافظة جوار العودي للصرافة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Rep. of Yemen -Sana'a- opposite KSA Embassy- Beside Agiad for Traveling[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Ibb Branch – Almohaftha St.- Beside Alawdy for Changing[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Email: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]or [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


----------

